# New Turntable



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Long time since last post, but I'm back...:grin2:

Since I was last here my old Pioneer PL200 turntable finally gave up the ghost. So I'm doing a bit of an upgrade with this equipment.

I've so far decided on the new Techniques 1200 GR turntable with the Ortofon 2M Bronze stylus. Looking at the new Parasound JC3jr phono pre amp.

So far that's what I'm thinking on this upgrade gear. So before I pull the $$ trigger on this equipment, any advice or suggestions regarding these components before I purchase?


----------



## grantb5 (Sep 23, 2009)

mrm14 said:


> Long time since last post, but I'm back...:grin2:
> 
> Since I was last here my old Pioneer PL200 turntable finally gave up the ghost. So I'm doing a bit of an upgrade with this equipment.
> 
> ...


One is manual and one is automatic, non? Is that a concern?


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

grantb5 said:


> One is manual and one is automatic, non? Is that a concern?



No, going from an automatic to manual not a concern.


----------

